# New wood shed (and storage shed)



## cambelloni (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been lurking in this forum for over a year. It's been very useful in helping me decide on a stove and burn efficiently. Last winter, we heated our house almost entirely with wood (about 4 cords) which saved my wife and I a ton of $$$. 

We recently had a shed and wood shed built. I was going to tackle the project myself but time is one thing I have very little of and what little time I do have, I try to spend with my 20 month old and wife. The company we chose did a great job (in my opinion), we are both very happy. I only have one concern... termites. The base of the wood shed and shed are PT but the floor boards are not. My plan was to put pallets in the wood shed as a base to get some air flow. Is there something that I can use to treat the base and inner walls to protect them from termites and other insects? I was thinking of using something like Thompsons Wood Sealer but it's not meant to prevent insects. The outside of the shed will be primed and painted this week or next. Any suggestions for the inside?

Here are some pictures. Both are 10x12.


----------



## mecreature (Jun 7, 2012)

Cute sheds. 

I would use something other the Thompsons.

I like Cabot, I think it got bought up by or visa-versa Valspar.
There is a ton to choose from. Solid, Semi Solid, Semi transparent
and translucent tones.


Or Behr
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/wood-stains/buying-guide.htm


----------



## Jags (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice looking sheds.  I don't know squat about termites so can't help you there.


----------



## Archie (Jun 7, 2012)

I suppose paint or stain might help, but I would just go out a few times a year and spray around the perimeter of the sheds, with insecticide, if you think termites will be a problem.  The problem with my shed is ants...and age.  Only so much you can do.  I like your sheds - -enjoy.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 7, 2012)

mecreature said:


> Cute sheds.
> 
> I would use something other the Thompsons.
> 
> ...


 
Or Flood

http://flood.com/index.do#


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the look of the sheds, very nice. Absolutely treat it with a preservative of some sort, both inside and out. If the bugs don't get it first the weather and time will. As far as the bugs go the pallets may be a help or you could put something like PT ply down, the bugs don't like that stuff so much. Good luck


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 7, 2012)

You need to treat the wood before it is painted or sealed. I bought some stuff to prevent the post powder bettle called Timbor. Check out doityourselfpestcontrol.com to see what you need. I'm not affiliated with them ,but they treated me good.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that built from cedar or pine ?

Edit : looks like mostly cedar. Cedar is resistant to bugs so not sure if termites would eat it or not.
Bugs arn't as apt to eat treated pine either but will after time if it contacts the ground.
If the floore is regular pine I would treat it. The bottom (under) should also be treated if you can.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like it's off the ground, I think it's safe from termites. I think termites only infest wood when it's in contact with the soil.
Some useful info to prevent termites:
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/keeptermitesout

10 X 12 is a nice size.
Very nice sheds.  How  much does the wood shed hold? (how high from floor to ceiling?)

Woodshed will look real nice when full of dry wood.
We'll need a new picture then


----------



## fossil (Jun 9, 2012)

Termites, if they're a problem in your area (I don't know where you live), come in a couple of different "flavors".  Most commonly, they need a source of water, and then will look for wood to eat.  They'll come in from the ground directly into the wood, or they'll build their own shelter tunnels on the outside up to where they find a way in.  The outside tunnels are easy to spot, if you look around the base of the structure from time to time.  If they come directly up into the wood from beneath, you may never know they're even there until they've done some significant damage.  Digging around inside the wood, if they breach the surface and see daylight, they'll turn around & go another direction...so you may never even notice the tiny pinhole through the surface of the wood.  The best information/advice on termites for you would probably come from your local Cooperative Extension Service, which is a division of the USDA.  Here's a link that will get you to them...wherever you are :  

http://www.csrees.usda.gov/Extension/


----------



## fossil (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about doing anything at all to the inside surfaces of your sheds (beyond for cosmetics), because that'll be the last place you see evidence of termites...by the time their presence/damage is visible in there, they've pretty much had your shed for lunch.  (and breakfast & dinner).  But gee whiz...termites might not even be a big problem where you live...if they are, what the heck are you doing about your house???


----------



## cambelloni (Jun 14, 2012)

Termites really aren't a problem in my area, I'm mostly trying to protect my investment and keep them from moving in. We do have ants though so I'll need to put out some traps. Based on the feedback here, I think I'm going to go with Cabots transparent stain on the inside and paint the outside to match the house. We used Cabots on my deck and while expensive, it has held up well and repels moisture very well.

Both sheds are pine. The woodshed has a usable area of 9' x 11'. The first horizontal 2x4 inside the shed and near the top is 6' off the ground. So if I stacked 9' x 11' x 6', I can store 4.6 cords. I'll probably end up going higher though. My plan was to add some cheap strapping to the inside of the shed on the studs, front to back. This should relieve some pressure on the outside walls if the wood happens to come in contact with it. 

The company that built both structures has their own mill and used rough sawn lumber for most of the construction, it's solid as hell and better than anything I would have built. Overall I'm really happy.


----------

